# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي  برشلونة بكامل نجومه يزور قطاع غزة

## mohamed73

*النادي الكتالوني يحل ضيفا على القطاع المحاصر برعاية قطرية وفقا لما سربته مصادر صحافية متعددة.*  
نقلت تقارير إعلامية الاثنين عن رئيس حكومة حماس المقالة إسماعيل هنية  أن أمير قطر حمد بن خليفة آل ثاني وعده بإحضار فريق برشلونة بطل كأس ملك  إسبانيا بكرة القدم بكافة نجومه وعلى رأسهم ميسي إلى قطاع غزة.       
         وأشارت النسخة الإلكترونية من صحيفتي "يديعوت أحرونوت" و"معاريف"  الإسرائيليتين ووكالة "فلسطين برس" للأنباء أن هذا التعهد جاء في لقاء عقده  أمير قطر مع هنية في غزة الأحد الماضي، في أول زيارة لمسئول دولة إلى  القطاع منذ سيطرت عليه حماس عليه في العام 2007.       
         وبحسب "فلسطين برس"، قال هنية لمجموعة من الرياضيين إن حمد بن  خليفة آل ثاني وعده بإجراء الاتصالات المطلوبة من أجل استقدام برشلونة إلى  غزة.       
         ويحظى النادي الكتالوني بشعبية كبيرة في القطاع، قبل أن تهتز  جماهيريته بعد حضور الأسير الإسرائيلي السابق لدى حماس الجندي جلعاد شاليط  المباراة أمام ريال مدريد في ملعب "كامب نو" الشهر الماضي.       
         وصرح هنية، المعروف بعشقه لكرة القدم، أن تلك الزيارة لو تمت  "ستكسر الحصار المفروض على الرياضة الغزاوية"، بحسب ما ذكرته "معاريف".       
         وأسس الأمير حمد مؤسسة "قطر فاونديشن" العام 1995، وهي المؤسسة  التي ترعى برشلونة منذ أواخر العام 2010 بقيمة تتراوح بين 29 و33 مليون  يورو في الموسم، باتفاق يمتد حتى العام 2016.

----------

